# mice



## karen h (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, i'm new to forums so forgive me if I get this all wrong....but i'm hoping someone can help with a little bit of advice.
my lovely puppy Daisy who is 5 months old and teething! has now decided she likes the cat's leftovers, yep I'm talking about the insides of the mice she catches and consumes. I have a 10 year old Labrador as well and even she won't touch this offal! The "leave it" command works on 99% of things but it would seem that this is too tasty to pass up on. All of them are wormed regularly - My main concern is that if Pumpkin the cat & Molly the labby won't eat it, why is she and is it poisonous?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes! I have no idea, I'd probably call the vet to find out. If you find out it's poisonous please report back as I'll have to do an early morning sweep of the "offals" the five cats here leave us.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed so I am sure would happily eat a whole mouse if they could! They have both eaten dead baby birds they have found on the ground.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I think daisy is telling you that she would like to be raw fed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't give any advice but ewwwwwww If Molly ever tried that she would be punished for a long time


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Can't give any advice but ewwwwwww If Molly ever tried that she would be punished for a long time


I'm with you Renee. Yuck!


----------

